# Tight boots - shop recommends hell lifts? - yay or nay



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

if you just bought them why not just exchange for a size up? I literally just had the same issue with some burton grails I picked up. My toes were curling a bit and were already causing discomfort. Went in today and grabbed a half size bigger.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Veccster said:


> I read on this site that heel lift is bad. Just want to make sure I understand correctly.
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of K2 Maysis boots - size 11. I wear a 10.5 street shoe but these boots are SNUG. Haven't had them in the snow yet but, if I pretend to get on a heel edge, I can feel my toes curling against the front of the boot.
> 
> ...


How are they standing straight up. If they fit well while standing and leaning forward, I"d stick with it.And walk around too.

Heel lifts will bring your toes back just a bit


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Heel lifts are a ski boot fix. Snowboard boots are not as exact so fixes like that are overkill. Get them molded again with toe caps.

Take out the insole and stand on it making sure your heel is in the pocket of the insole. Does your foot fill out the insole? Or spill over? A lot of spill over means too small.

Second, take that insole you just took out of the boot, and ceremoniously light it on fire and throw it away. It is useless. Go buy some supportive aftermarket insoles. Superfeet and Remind are two good options.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought the boots from a shop in Colorado that shipped them to me. I didn't want to send them back but I think I'm going to. After looking through all of my shoes, most are size 11 - only one pair is a 10.5 (must just run big). I also know that K2 boots historically run small so getting a 11.5 sounds normal. I also found out that they are full-size differences - not just different liners or insoles. 

The stock insoles are JUNK. I actually sent pictures of them to K2. For a higher-end boot, I was shocked to see what came out of there. I plan to buy Superfeet or Sole insoles. 

The boots are snug when standing. My big toe is slightly curled (scrunched) when standing straight up. When leaning back on my heel, it definitely gets tighter. I'll put them in the mail tomorrow and get the 11.5.

Here are pictures of the junky insole...


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have K2 boots with the same insoles. I'm swapping them out for custom footbeds this year. Those look like they came apart during the heat molding process. My shop removed the insoles while heating them and only put them back in when the took the boots out of the over and I put them on my feet while still hot.

They also used the toe-caps when heat molding which really helped open up the toe-box for me. I love my K2 boots but I did find the toe-box too snug until they blew them out.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Nivek is right... keep the insoles incase you wanna sell the boots off. but those are pretty flimsy and floppy. New supportive insoles will be a bit more ridged. plan to spend 30-50 bucks
Also if you have fallen arches will make boots weird to size... Insoles will help keep arches arched and stop your foot from flattening out (getting longer)

IF you only just got them they should be a a little tight... feeling your toe in front of the boot is ok (but not curled up)... if you tie up the boots and flex your boot do you feel the toe pull back off the front??? if so probably jsut a case of breaking in... Heat molding only goes so far... having your foot in the boot jumping around, creating heat, is where the real molding takes place.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't forget that boots will pack out a half size or even a full size depending on the brand. Most of the boots I've ridden fit great for the first few days and then packed out and were even a bit too big for me. It's a good thing they are snug. Ride them for a few days and see what happens. In the perfect boot your toes touch the toe box when standing straight up. When bending your knees they won't touch.

And definitely get custom footbeds. There's a lot of them out there. I use and suggest footprint game changers.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ya homie, your shop fucked up.

Like someone said, it looks like the shop left the stock insoles inside the boot when heat molding them, you're supposed to take them out, otherwise they get warped and fucked, like yours did. Call them and complain.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

You are probably all correct that the heat molding process melted the glue and caused the shifting. Regardless, those are shabby insoles. I've ordered the Sole Signature EV Ultra footbeds 
(Sole Signature EV Ultra Footbeds | The Insole Store) - $45 shipped.

I've only ever bought 2 pairs of new boots so I'm not used to the process....but, after reading more on this site, I understand they are supposed to be uncomfortable (or less comfortable than hiking boots). 

Less comfortable = more functional (increased response)
More comfortable = less functional (foot slides around)

I'll keep these and hope they pack out nicely...hopefully before I lose a toenail!


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Re-mould them with toe caps? Seems like the logical quick fix.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Well...I purchased new insoles and WOW what a difference! My toes do not feel as cramped against the end of the boot now. They definitely touch and have a slight curl but its not as uncomfortable. The toe box in these boots is just very small and new insoles make it even more snug on all sides - which is fine and will likely pack out a bit. 

Anyway, I'm keeping the boots and do plan to heat mold the intuition liners one more time - while wearing a toe cap.

The insoles I got are the Sole Signature EV Series ($45 shipped). They are heat moldable - which I did prior to installing them for the first time. 
Sole Signature EV Ultra Footbeds | The Insole Store


----------

